# Here she is!!!



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well 2 weeks sooner than planned but this is the kitten out of the 3 that we have chosen, not sure what colour you'd call her but she's sooooo cute and stood out the most.

She comes home 2moro night hipeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Need help with naming her????


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's adorable...lovely colour.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aw she's so cute! Love her colouring  I'm terrible with names though sorry!


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, thanks. Im rubbish with names too lol


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely Pic..


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg how cute is she !!! im sooooooooooo jealous  umm lets see....names

lola
milly
bella
candy
mimi
holly
esme

i cant think of anymore right now, but i hope you enjoy her and i want looooooooooooooooots of pics


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww she is gorgeous!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

The first name that come to me when I looked at her pic was Izzy, Think she looks like an Izzy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, very cute,


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

What a cutie! How about the name "Silver"? (very unoriginal, I know).


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Emmm "Silver" maybe cos she's a grey/silver tabby xx


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous 
A few names I kinda like:
Lily
Lotty
Mea
Phoebe
Pixie
Roxy
Sadie
Sassy
Abby
Daisy

And I like Izzy too (but that's because OH calls me that :blushing: )


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorcha said:


> She's gorgeous
> A few names I kinda like:
> Lily
> Lotty
> ...


Hi, All good names too but i cant call her Roxy cos my Yellow Lab is called that and cant call her Mea as my English Springer is called Mya xx


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks like a wispa to me.


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, ive got her, got her around 7pm this evening and her name is lola xx


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

st gertrude is the p. saint of cats. maybe gertie or trudy. shes lovely x


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Lola is a lovely name for her. Good luck with her and have loads and laods of fun together. Oh and do take loads of pictures too please


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Cute, love her - she is such a pretty colour.. 

Rep for you!!


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank u!! Well she's been here now for 5 days and had settle in great x She's bullying the dogs, putting them in their place which is very funny to watch lol and she's fully litter trained.

Kelly x


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> omg how cute is she !!! im sooooooooooo jealous  umm lets see....names
> 
> lola
> milly
> ...


A twilight fan by any chance? lol


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Kelly27 said:


> Thank u!! Well she's been here now for 5 days and had settle in great x She's bullying the dogs, putting them in their place which is very funny to watch lol and she's fully litter trained.
> 
> Kelly x


Good to see her standing up for herself..lol..great pic..


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

AWW Lovely name, my friend named her 2 kittens Layla and Lola.
Have fun with your new addition, got anymore photos by any chance? Shes GORGEOUS


----------

